# An update on Tinker



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

When I first got Tinker close to 6 years ago, I used to report how the boy was coming along. For those who don't know the dude, he was rescued from a puppy mill when it was raided and shut down. He was an adult, the vet guesses 2 to 5 years old. The boys' got tons of mental "issues", but he's healthy and happy living here in the lap of luxury.



















Today, I saw him do something he's never done before...and I've never tried to teach him. :w00t: He walked over to the pee pee pad box and climbed in and lifted his leg and pee'd!!!!!!! ....well his pee went all over the floor outside the pee pee box...but he actually tried it!!!! :w00t::chili: :aktion033: :wub:

I praised and praised him so much...all while I was cleaning up the floor :HistericalSmiley:

Gotta love him for the thought!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

LOL! Who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks? Way to go, Tinker!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I love Tink!! He was trying Mama!!!:chili: Let us know Pat, if he will continue to do that. He wants to be a big boy after all these years!! Kiss him for me!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - I always have a soft place for Tink in my heart ever since I saw him at your first puppy party. He was always on the outside looking in, well actually up the stairs looking down at all the festivities. I think he's gotten a little braver each year. He's so lucky to have you as his mom. :wub: It's funny but I looked at that first photo and for some reason I couldn't figure it out. Was looking to the side and trying to figure out what I was looking at. Then I saw he had his head tilted a certain way. Maybe I need better glasses. Kisses to that boy, and the rest of your gang. :grouphug:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

It's funny but I looked at that first photo and for some reason I couldn't figure it out. Was looking to the side and trying to figure out what I was looking at. Then I saw he had his head tilted a certain way. Maybe I need better glasses. Kisses to that boy, and the rest of your gang. :grouphug: 

Like Sue, I was squinting, trying to figure it out. I though his nose was one of his eyes! 

I just love that little Tinker and wish he'd pose for you more. I had a Chi when I was a little girl and her name was Tinker!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwww, Pat I have always loved little Tink. He is such a good boy and he wants to do whatever he thinks will make you happy. He has come such a long way since his rescue days. Please give him a big hug for us. :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh you sweet baby Tinker. I am so happy that you're in a home so loved by your mommy! The Yorkies that I've had were always so outgoing and fearless, so that poor little Tinker must of had a sad life to make him so withdrawn. What a big boy you are now!!! I love his little face!! Does he hang around with one of your fluffs, more than the others?


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Pat - I always have a soft place for Tink in my heart ever since I saw him at your first puppy party. He was always on the outside looking in, well actually up the stairs looking down at all the festivities. I think he's gotten a little braver each year. He's so lucky to have you as his mom. :wub: It's funny but I looked at that first photo and for some reason I couldn't figure it out. Was looking to the side and trying to figure out what I was looking at. Then I saw he had his head tilted a certain way. Maybe I need better glasses. Kisses to that boy, and the rest of your gang. :grouphug:


He is handsome! This picture threw me for a loop too! LOL


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

What a great update on Mr. Tink! He sure has come a long way since I joined SM (2007 or 2008 I think) and I've always enjoyed hearing about his accomplishments and baby steps.  He will always be "special" (haha!) but he is so different now and you've just got to love him! What a neat little guy he is!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh you sweet baby Tinker. I am so happy that you're in a home so loved by your mommy! The Yorkies that I've had were always so outgoing and fearless, so that poor little Tinker must of had a sad life to make him so withdrawn. What a big boy you are now!!! I love his little face!! Does he hang around with one of your fluffs, more than the others?


 
Deb, Tink doesn't have any humor and doesn't know how to play or have fun. Abbey has always been kind to him and they have bonded, but he has never ever actually played. Every time he's in the center spotlight, he looks so awkward....he'd rather stay in the shadows...errrr....in the front window keeping watch over his empire. ...it's his job, you know..:innocent:

He takes himself so very seriously, it actually makes him funnier. I lovingly call him my little Knucklehead boy.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

My Rooney RIP, didn't know how to play either. So sad.

KrisKringle has had some adjustments to make too, he had diarrhea on the pee pad!!!!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

He is a watchdog, but a handsome watchdog!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

awwww Pat that first picture is adorable:wub: Tinky Winky is a special little guy:smootch::heart:, he hit the jackpot when he found his mommy
:wub:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Tinker is such a handsome boy!! Way to go with trying out the pee pad Tinker!!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh it's so good to hear an update on Tinker! He's got a special place in my heart. And not "short-bus-special" just plain special!


----------

